# POC Saturday



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Went out of the fishing center and found some flats to wade. Water is still stained from the Guadalupe discharge. Starting to feel like August with these light winds


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice fish .te winds have been calm here also in corpus christi plus the surf is flat.plenty of action going on out there.


----------

